# Disney+: dal 24 marzo 2020 in Italia



## fabri47 (18 Marzo 2020)

Arriva in Italia *Disney+*, la nuova piattaforma che farà concorrenza a quelle già esistenti come Netflix e Amazon Prime.

Fondata dalla Walt Disney, Disney+ conterrà, tra le tante cose, serie tv, documentari e film. Tra i prodotti di punta che saranno disponibili dal primo giorno d'uscita: lo spin-off di Star Wars "*The Mandalorian*" (il cui primo episodio andrà in onda in anteprima su Italia 1 domenica 22 marzo alle 23:30), "*High School Musical: The Musical: La serie*", il film remake di "*Lilli e il Vagabondo*", lo spin-off di Toy Story "*Vita da Lampada*" e tanto altro ancora.

Il prezzo di Disney+ è di *69,99 euro all'anno*, anche se è possibile usufruire di un'*offerta pre-lancio di 59,99 euro*. La data di uscita della piattaforma, qui in Italia, è il *24 marzo 2020*.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Arriva in Italia *Disney+*, la nuova piattaforma che farà concorrenza a quelle già esistenti come Netflix e Amazon Prime.
> 
> Fondata dalla Walt Disney, Disney+ conterrà, tra le tante cose, serie tv, documentari e film. Tra i prodotti di punta che saranno disponibili dal primo giorno d'uscita: lo spin-off di Star Wars "*The Mandalorian*" (il cui primo episodio andrà in onda in anteprima su Italia 1 domenica 22 marzo alle 23:30), "*High School Musical: The Musical: La serie*", il film remake di "*Lilli e il Vagabondo*", lo spin-off di Toy Story "*Vita da Lampada*" e tanto altro ancora.
> 
> Il prezzo di Disney+ è di *69,99 euro all'anno*, anche se è possibile usufruire di un'*offerta pre-lancio di 59,99 euro*. La data di uscita della piattaforma, qui in Italia, è il *24 marzo 2020*.


Vi abbonerete? Non so perchè, ma per il fatto che ci saranno i documentari mi interessa molto. Mandalorian lanciato malissimo, in quanto già in streaming doppiato in Italiano da novembre.


----------



## Pit96 (18 Marzo 2020)

Io e la mia famiglia abbiamo già Sky, Netflix e Amazon Prime. È abbastanza, anche troppo forse, soprattutto per quello che verrà. 
Mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere la serie Star Wars, ma va beh, si può fare a meno


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Marzo 2020)

Io l'unica cosa che voglio vedere è darkwing duck, spero ci sia nel catalogo


----------



## Moffus98 (18 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Arriva in Italia *Disney+*, la nuova piattaforma che farà concorrenza a quelle già esistenti come Netflix e Amazon Prime.
> 
> Fondata dalla Walt Disney, Disney+ conterrà, tra le tante cose, serie tv, documentari e film. Tra i prodotti di punta che saranno disponibili dal primo giorno d'uscita: lo spin-off di Star Wars "*The Mandalorian*" (il cui primo episodio andrà in onda in anteprima su Italia 1 domenica 22 marzo alle 23:30), "*High School Musical: The Musical: La serie*", il film remake di "*Lilli e il Vagabondo*", lo spin-off di Toy Story "*Vita da Lampada*" e tanto altro ancora.
> 
> Il prezzo di Disney+ è di *69,99 euro all'anno*, anche se è possibile usufruire di un'*offerta pre-lancio di 59,99 euro*. La data di uscita della piattaforma, qui in Italia, è il *24 marzo 2020*.



Ho già Sky, Netflix e Amazon prime, non ne vedo la necessità, credo proprio di non abbonarmi, oltretutto a quel prezzo, davvero troppo. Poi la serie The Mandalorian già l'ho vista e ho anche tutti i film di star wars originali in dvd, quindi non saprei proprio che farmene.


----------



## unbreakable (18 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Arriva in Italia *Disney+*, la nuova piattaforma che farà concorrenza a quelle già esistenti come Netflix e Amazon Prime.
> 
> Fondata dalla Walt Disney, Disney+ conterrà, tra le tante cose, serie tv, documentari e film. Tra i prodotti di punta che saranno disponibili dal primo giorno d'uscita: lo spin-off di Star Wars "*The Mandalorian*" (il cui primo episodio andrà in onda in anteprima su Italia 1 domenica 22 marzo alle 23:30), "*High School Musical: The Musical: La serie*", il film remake di "*Lilli e il Vagabondo*", lo spin-off di Toy Story "*Vita da Lampada*" e tanto altro ancora.
> 
> Il prezzo di Disney+ è di *69,99 euro all'anno*, anche se è possibile usufruire di un'*offerta pre-lancio di 59,99 euro*. La data di uscita della piattaforma, qui in Italia, è il *24 marzo 2020*.



Quando ero piccolo leggevo topolino e vedevo la Disney come una fabbrica di sogni..ora invece la vedo come una società capitalista..a me la trilogia di star wars targata disney non è piaciuta granché e non mi piace molto questa mossa di entrare nel mondo delle tv via cavo..una volta Disney faceva sognare mentre ora penso voglia solo fare soldi a scapito della qualità


----------



## davoreb (18 Marzo 2020)

io lo faccio, a me e mia moglie ci piacciono i film marvels e dovrebbero metterli tutti.

ho tolto sky con un solo mese di risparmio ci pago Disney plus per tutto l'anno, comunque ho già Netflix.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Marzo 2020)

The Mandalorian 
Mi faccio Disney+ solo per quello, basti pensare che il protagonista (il tizio del mio avatar) è l'attore di Oberyn Martell


----------



## Mika (19 Marzo 2020)

Finirà che per vedere la TV uno deve essere ricco...


----------



## Butcher (19 Marzo 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> The Mandalorian
> Mi faccio Disney+ solo per quello, basti pensare che il protagonista (il tizio del mio avatar) è l'attore di Oberyn Martell



Andrà io onda su Italia1 il 22 alle 23:30


----------



## fabri47 (19 Marzo 2020)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Andrà io onda su Italia1 il 22 alle 23:30


È in streaming illegale e doppiato in italiano da novembre se è per questo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Marzo 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Finirà che per vedere la TV uno deve essere ricco...


In realtà per adesso si sta rendendo accessibile a prezzi bassi un servizio innovativo. Se poi aumentaranno tutto sarà un altro discorso. La cosa buona di tutti questi servizi di streaming è proprio il costo irrisorio, in genere con 8/9 euro al mese ti fai l'abbonamento, prime video addirittura 4,99€ al mese. Poi c'è una semplicità d'uso mai vista prima per gestire un contratto, ti abboni un mese a netflix? Basta un click, ma disdici pure con un click! Non come tutto il resto dove per fare il contratto basta una telefonata dove ti dicono poi tutto e il contrario di tutto e poi disdire diventa un'impresa con richieste di raccomandate a manetta!

Poi magari uno si fa un mese disney+, disdice e si fa un mese di prime video ecc... Con la concorennza attuale tra l'altro non possono sgarrare troppo sul prezzo e devono puntare più su qualità e offerta di contenuti


----------



## Butcher (19 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È in streaming illegale e doppiato in italiano da novembre se è per questo.



Lo so bene


----------



## fabri47 (23 Marzo 2020)

Acquistato oggi, ultimo giorno per non pagare i 10 euro in più. Spero di aver fatto un bell'affare, che dire... 

Esce domani.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Marzo 2020)

È uscito!


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Marzo 2020)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Quando ero piccolo leggevo topolino e vedevo la Disney come una fabbrica di sogni..ora invece la vedo come una società capitalista..a me la trilogia di star wars targata disney non è piaciuta granché e non mi piace molto questa mossa di entrare nel mondo delle tv via cavo..una volta Disney faceva sognare mentre ora penso voglia solo fare soldi a scapito della qualità



Stanno comprando tutto..ormai sono la più grande casa di produzione cinematografica del mondo


----------



## fabri47 (24 Marzo 2020)

Visto il primo capitolo di Mandalorian. Bomba di serie, consigliatissima, specie ai nostalgici che non hanno amato la trilogia sequel. Siamo sulla scia dei vecchi Star Wars e di Rogue One.

Sul servizio, provato su Tim Vision devo dire che è eccezionale, nessuno e dico nessuno scatto quando guardavo Mandalorian e si possono mettere anche i sottotitoli e cambio di lingua audio. Catalogo con tante cose tra cui Marvel e Fox, anche se per lo più è roba già vista ma siamo agli inizi e poi vedremo più avanti cosa altro metteranno. Definizione buona, ma non il massimo penso che sia dovuto anche al Coronavirus che ha costretto i servizi a ridurre un pò la qualità. Promosso, al momento.


----------



## Moffus98 (24 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Visto il primo capitolo di Mandalorian. Bomba di serie, consigliatissima, specie ai nostalgici che non hanno amato la trilogia sequel. Siamo sulla scia dei vecchi Star Wars e di Rogue One.
> 
> Sul servizio, provato su Tim Vision devo dire che è eccezionale, nessuno e dico nessuno scatto quando guardavo Mandalorian e si possono mettere anche i sottotitoli e cambio di lingua audio. Catalogo con tante cose tra cui Marvel e Fox, anche se per lo più è roba già vista ma siamo agli inizi e poi vedremo più avanti cosa altro metteranno. Definizione buona, ma non il massimo penso che sia dovuto anche al Coronavirus che ha costretto i servizi a ridurre un pò la qualità. Promosso, al momento.



Io sono ancora indeciso se fare l'abbonamento o meno. Non credo ci siano le cose che interessano a me, poi avendo già Netflix e Prime non so quanto mi convenga. A parte Star Wars, non so quante cose mi possano interessare. The Mandalorian è bellissima, già l'ho vista


----------



## sipno (24 Marzo 2020)

Da come ha ridicolizzato alcuni personaggi marvel e come ha distrutto il mito di SW per me Disney ha chiuso...

Se mai dovesse uscire qualcosa di interessante lo vedrò PIRATATO, perchè non darò mai più un centesimo a questi indegni.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Marzo 2020)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Io sono ancora indeciso se fare l'abbonamento o meno. Non credo ci siano le cose che interessano a me, poi avendo già Netflix e Prime non so quanto mi convenga. A parte Star Wars, non so quante cose mi possano interessare. The Mandalorian è bellissima, già l'ho vista


Io l'ho preso per lo più per i documentari. Su Sky già pago lo sport e sarebbe troppo, almeno con Disney Plus a soli 60 e poi 70 euro dall'anno prossimo, mi ritrovo di tutto. È una piattaforma generalista, non solo serie tv, che può attirare tantissimo pubblico giovane, è questo il bello. E se cresce bene, creerà molti problemi alla concorrenza, perchè il brand Disney è fortissimo. 

Penso che darò uno sguardo anche a qualche film tipo quelli Pixar, quelli più recenti che ho mancato di vedere. Secondo me ci sono tante perle inesplorate da me finora. E poi mi mancano da vedere gli ultimi due Star Wars dell'ultima trilogia, anche se non me ne parlano bene, però ho curiosità.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io l'unica cosa che voglio vedere è darkwing duck, spero ci sia nel catalogo


C'è c'è . Anche se non tutti gli episodi, per di più sono presenti quelli della terza stagione. Magari più in là mettono altro.







Come detto prima, catalogo già strapieno per quanto riguarda cose vecchie e poi qualche cosa di inedito. In ogni caso, si può chiedere un periodo di prova da oggi e poi abbonarsi se si vuole.


----------



## Manue (24 Marzo 2020)

Fatto anche io,
vasta gamma.. ottimo per questa quarantena, 1 film al di per mio figlio...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> C'è c'è . Anche se non tutti gli episodi, per di più sono presenti quelli della terza stagione. Magari più in là mettono altro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come non tutti gli episodi?
Se mancano l'abbonamento non lo faccio. La serie storica di ducktales c'è? Intendo quella anni 90, non quella nuova


----------



## fabri47 (24 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Come non tutti gli episodi?
> Se mancano l'abbonamento non lo faccio. La serie storica di *ducktales c'è? Intendo quella anni 90, non quella nuova*


Al momento solo i seguenti episodi della vecchia serie:
L'invasione delle pulci metallifore
Mamma mi si è ristretta la tuta
Il tocco magico
La Festa di San Valentino


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Al momento solo i seguenti episodi della vecchia serie:
> L'invasione delle pulci metallifore
> Mamma mi si è ristretta la tuta
> Il tocco magico
> La Festa di San Valentino




Ma perché? Non capisco. E' roba loro e sono cose che in tv non passano da millenni, quindi non dovrebbero esserci problemi di diritti. A me andrebbero bene anche in lingua originale coi sottotitoli.

Cioè, due cose volevo vedere e non le hanno


----------



## fabri47 (24 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma perché? Non capisco. E' roba loro e sono cose che in tv non passano da millenni, quindi non dovrebbero esserci problemi di diritti. A me andrebbero bene anche in lingua originale coi sottotitoli.
> 
> Cioè, due cose volevo vedere e non le hanno


Boh. Aspettiamo...Peggio non può andare. Pure della nuova serie pare ci siano pochi episodi comunque.


----------



## RickyB83 (24 Marzo 2020)

Sulla smart TV c'è l app? Perché so che in alcune a volte le meno recenti tipo con dazn non hanno la disponibilità


----------



## fabri47 (24 Marzo 2020)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Sulla smart TV c'è l app? Perché so che in alcune a volte le meno recenti tipo con dazn non hanno la disponibilità


Certamente. Vai tranquillo  .


----------



## RickyB83 (24 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Certamente. Vai tranquillo  .



Ho controllato in quella in sala che è del 2017 c'è, in camera ce l ho del 2015 non ha disney ne dazn ma solo netflix e pochi altri. Ovviamente solo per TV samsung questo accade, dopo il 2016 hanno tutte le app, prima non tutte 

Sul


----------



## Gas (24 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In realtà per adesso si sta rendendo accessibile a prezzi bassi un servizio innovativo. Se poi aumentaranno tutto sarà un altro discorso. La cosa buona di tutti questi servizi di streaming è proprio il costo irrisorio, in genere con 8/9 euro al mese ti fai l'abbonamento, prime video addirittura 4,99€ al mese. Poi c'è una semplicità d'uso mai vista prima per gestire un contratto, ti abboni un mese a netflix? Basta un click, ma disdici pure con un click! Non come tutto il resto dove per fare il contratto basta una telefonata dove ti dicono poi tutto e il contrario di tutto e poi disdire diventa un'impresa con richieste di raccomandate a manetta!
> 
> Poi magari uno si fa un mese disney+, disdice e si fa un mese di prime video ecc... Con la concorennza attuale tra l'altro non possono sgarrare troppo sul prezzo e devono puntare più su qualità e offerta di contenuti



Credo che [MENTION=3354]Mika[/MENTION] si riferisse al confronto fra il modo di guardare la TV anni fa rispetto ad ora. Quand'ero piccolo c'era solo la TV, gratis. Pure il calcio si vedeva gratis! E' vero, l'offerta era più limitata ma non era una cosa che si percepiva particolarmente, era semplicemente così.
Ora questo meraviglioso mondo della TV on demand ci offre una miriade di contenuti ma frammentati in diverse piattaforme e allora succede che come molti utenti hanno scritto anche qui, ci si abbona a tante cose diverse.
E allora Sky+Calcio (e magari DAZN), Netflix (Full HD), Prime, Disney+, ecc... si può arrivare e anche passare i 100€ al mese, che in un anno sono 1.200€ che per qualcuno è un intero stipendio!
Per questo credo che Mika dicesse che fra un po' bisognerà essere ricchi per vedere la TV.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Marzo 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Credo che [MENTION=3354]Mika[/MENTION] si riferisse al confronto fra il modo di guardare la TV anni fa rispetto ad ora. Quand'ero piccolo c'era solo la TV, gratis. Pure il calcio si vedeva gratis! E' vero, l'offerta era più limitata ma non era una cosa che si percepiva particolarmente, era semplicemente così.
> Ora questo meraviglioso mondo della TV on demand ci offre una miriade di contenuti ma frammentati in diverse piattaforme e allora succede che come molti utenti hanno scritto anche qui, ci si abbona a tante cose diverse.
> *E allora Sky+Calcio (e magari DAZN), Netflix (Full HD), Prime, Disney+, ecc... si può arrivare e anche passare i 100€ al mese, che in un anno sono 1.200€ che per qualcuno è un intero stipendio!*
> Per questo credo che Mika dicesse che fra un po' bisognerà essere ricchi per vedere la TV.


Ed è per questo che Disney + mi ha incuriosito fin da subito, perchè è una piattaforma generalista. Manca il calcio, ovviamente, ma per il resto c'è di tutto. Vedremo in futuro come andrà, ma al momento la vedo messa bene e funziona già alla grandissima.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Marzo 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Credo che [MENTION=3354]Mika[/MENTION] si riferisse al confronto fra il modo di guardare la TV anni fa rispetto ad ora. Quand'ero piccolo c'era solo la TV, gratis. Pure il calcio si vedeva gratis! E' vero, l'offerta era più limitata ma non era una cosa che si percepiva particolarmente, era semplicemente così.
> Ora questo meraviglioso mondo della TV on demand ci offre una miriade di contenuti ma frammentati in diverse piattaforme e allora succede che come molti utenti hanno scritto anche qui, ci si abbona a tante cose diverse.
> E allora Sky+Calcio (e magari DAZN), Netflix (Full HD), Prime, Disney+, ecc... si può arrivare e anche passare i 100€ al mese, che in un anno sono 1.200€ che per qualcuno è un intero stipendio!
> Per questo credo che Mika dicesse che fra un po' bisognerà essere ricchi per vedere la TV.



Questo però è un modo di ragionare sbagliato, un pensare bulimico e consumista ai massimi livelli. E' come se ogni volta che entri in un negozio tu debba sempre comprarti tutto. Alla fine una persona fa delle scelte sulle scarpe da comprarsi, il cibo ecc... Mica si compra tutto.

Tra l'altro volendo in questo settore avere tutto si può, basta fare un mese netflix e il mese dopo disney+ e così scorrendo. Onestamente non vedo il problema se non appunto in ottica bulimica dell'avere tutto e subito.

Questo è un ragionamento che si può fare per lo sport magari, ma gli unici che davvero hanno subito una rivoluzione sono quelli motoristici. Vedi la formula 1 e la motogp che erano in chiaro prima, ma onestamente non ne sento la mancanza, sono talmente caduti in basso come sport, così come il calcio stesso, ormai la mia passione per il calcio è più un eco del ricordo passato e questo è qualcosa che non c'entra con la decandenza del Milan, ma proprio del calcio in se come sport


----------



## Mika (24 Marzo 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Credo che [MENTION=3354]Mika[/MENTION] si riferisse al confronto fra il modo di guardare la TV anni fa rispetto ad ora. Quand'ero piccolo c'era solo la TV, gratis. Pure il calcio si vedeva gratis! E' vero, l'offerta era più limitata ma non era una cosa che si percepiva particolarmente, era semplicemente così.
> Ora questo meraviglioso mondo della TV on demand ci offre una miriade di contenuti ma frammentati in diverse piattaforme e allora succede che come molti utenti hanno scritto anche qui, ci si abbona a tante cose diverse.
> E allora Sky+Calcio (e magari DAZN), Netflix (Full HD), Prime, Disney+, ecc... si può arrivare e anche passare i 100€ al mese, che in un anno sono 1.200€ che per qualcuno è un intero stipendio!
> Per questo credo che Mika dicesse che fra un po' bisognerà essere ricchi per vedere la TV.



Esattamente


----------



## Mika (24 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Questo però è un modo di ragionare sbagliato, un pensare bulimico e consumista ai massimi livelli. E' come se ogni volta che entri in un negozio tu debba sempre comprarti tutto. Alla fine una persona fa delle scelte sulle scarpe da comprarsi, il cibo ecc... Mica si compra tutto.
> 
> Tra l'altro volendo in questo settore avere tutto si può, basta fare un mese netflix e il mese dopo disney+ e così scorrendo. Onestamente non vedo il problema se non appunto in ottica bulimica dell'avere tutto e subito.
> 
> Questo è un ragionamento che si può fare per lo sport magari, ma gli unici che davvero hanno subito una rivoluzione sono quelli motoristici. Vedi la formula 1 e la motogp che erano in chiaro prima, ma onestamente non ne sento la mancanza, sono talmente caduti in basso come sport, così come il calcio stesso, ormai la mia passione per il calcio è più un eco del ricordo passato e questo è qualcosa che non c'entra con la decandenza del Milan, ma proprio del calcio in se come sport



Non proprio, io non posso abbonarmi a nulla e la TV praticamente non la vedo più perché in TV in chiaro c'è:

-Barbara d'Urso
-Verissimo
-C'è posta per te 
-Uomini e donne
-Amici
-Reality vari

Come serie TV girano le solite mandate in loop, di film non ne parliamo se le fanno e mi trovo a vedere solo Focus e sentire le radiotv. Il risultato è che ogni tanto vedo DVD o la tengo proprio spenta.

Fai te...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Marzo 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non proprio, io non posso abbonarmi a nulla e la TV praticamente non la vedo più perché in TV in chiaro c'è:
> 
> -Barbara d'Urso
> -Verissimo
> ...



In tal caso c'è l'abbonamento gratuito a "torrent" 
Comunque c'è anche raiplay che è totalmente gratuito con tanti titoli interessanti, hai mai dato un'occhiata? Io l'ho scoperto di recente, pensavo ci fosse solo roba prodotta dalla rai, invece è molto vario. Poi se ti piace l'animazione esistono anche crunchyroll e vvvvid, entrambi gratuiti con versione a pagamento per levare la pubblicità. Il secondo presenta anche altra roba oltre la semplice animazione

Di scelta e libertà ce n'è molta alla fine. Tra i servizi gratuiti e quelli a pagamento ci si può gestire con veramente poco e avere molta offerta. Questo a patto ovviamente di non volere tutto


----------



## fabri47 (24 Marzo 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non proprio, io non posso abbonarmi a nulla e la TV praticamente non la vedo più perché in TV in chiaro c'è:
> 
> -Barbara d'Urso
> -Verissimo
> ...


Guarda che non esiste solo Canale 5 nella tvfree eh  . Prova a cambiare canale, partendo dall'1 fino a 24-25 e magari qualcosa di buono la trovi.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (25 Marzo 2020)

A parte The Mandalorian (che chi voleva vedere avrà già visto) di contenuti nuovi ce ne sono pochini.
Al momento parte nettamente dietro a Netflix.


----------



## Mika (25 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Guarda che non esiste solo Canale 5 nella tvfree eh  . Prova a cambiare canale, partendo dall'1 fino a 24-25 e magari qualcosa di buono la trovi.



Ogni tanto Spike e Paramout danno film interessanti. 

Via PC i film mi laggano perché non ho un buon PC.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Marzo 2020)

Ho appena visto Solo A Star Wars Story. Veramente un bel film, molto sottovalutato. Molto bravo l'attore protagonista. Ok, Harrison Ford è insuperabile, ma sto Ehrenreich che non conoscevo è stato abbastanza fedele al personaggio di Han Solo e a saper rappresentare contemporaneamente la sua ironia e la sua scaltrezza senza sfigurare.


----------



## RickyB83 (29 Marzo 2020)

Io lo sto provando per una settimana


----------



## fabri47 (3 Maggio 2020)

Oggi ho visto Coco. Veramente commovente e alla fine mi è scappata la lacrimuccia.


----------



## Stex (3 Maggio 2020)

Sono arrivate le serie avenger? Coso e winter soldier?


----------



## alexxx19 (3 Maggio 2020)

Stex ha scritto:


> Sono arrivate le serie avenger? Coso e winter soldier?




Quelle no, è tutto fermo


----------



## fabri47 (4 Maggio 2020)

.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Maggio 2020)

Oggi è uscito l'ultimo Star Wars.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Ottobre 2020)

Oggi esce la seconda stagione di The Mandalorian.


----------

